# Free Public Program For Landowners Focusing on Managing Conflicts With Canada Geese



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

AKRON, OH  Canada geese to biologists are an outstanding conservation success story. On the verge of extinction, these creatures made a remarkable recovery in much of North America. To a landowner, however, they can be viewed as nuisances that create conflict. Learn more about conflict management with Canada geese during a free public program on Tuesday, March 11th, 2014 from 6:00 p.m. to 8:00 p.m. The program will take place at the Division of Wildlife District Three Headquarters, 912 Portage Lakes Drive, Akron.More...

More...


----------

